# Where to fit a second leisure battery T615



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

My old Dethleffs had its battery under the drivers seat so I added an extra under the passenger seat. My Burstner has its battery under the side facing seat along with the electroblock charger, no space under there. Anyone else with a Burstner fitted an extra battery and where did you put it?


----------



## Retiring (Jan 28, 2012)

For me, that's a very interesting question as next week I'm picking up my first motorhome: a Burstner Solano T615. I will probably also hope to install a second leisure battery. 
I hope it proves possible. If either of us finds out, perhaps we can post the answer here


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Without knowing the base vehicle it's hard to be sure, but if it's the X250 (the norm) you can get 2 x 125ah LBS under the driver seat.

These are the ones I have
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/120734871401?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Retiring (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks. I guess mine will be the X250 as it's a 2008 Ducato. No doubt Highbridge will be able to tell me next Friday! 
Exciting!


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

If the T615 has the Reich e-Box fitted then forget about a second battery ...... unless it has the Reich e-Box Plus fitted.

All the information you need is in my link.

http://www.aandncaravanservices.co.uk/reich-e-box.php


----------



## Retiring (Jan 28, 2012)

Well I have it now! Excellent! Driving home down M5 & around Exeter on the busiest Friday afternoon of the year was interesting. Just got to figure out which roads to take it on. :? 

There are already two leisure batteries fitted, wonderful! 110Ah each & they are in the forward nearside external compartment. 
And the rectifier is an EBL99. Whether that is an issue I don't know but it's clearly been carrying the two batteries in the past.

Now all I need to do is decide if and where to install an inverter, mainly for 2 x 140W chargers for e-bike batteries, but obviously other benefits as well. I'm thinking a Sterling 12/600W pure sine wave might be suitable. As yet I don't know a lot about inverters but have been reading up here, thanks for all the tips. Main criteria for location seem to be readily accessible (for plugging into & switching on & off) & well ventilated. Any ideas?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

600w would have to be the absolute minimum for the charging mentioned I'd think, would you need to run anything else at the same time, there are charts on Google for appliance wattage.


----------



## Retiring (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm not yet sure what we'll need but it certainly won't all be at the same time, like other charging such as cameras or suchlike that require 230V. Presumably as each e-bike charger is 140W I need 280 for that (if both are on charge at the same time) plus something for surge? If anyone has a list of (near) essentials that need 230V that would be great!

What I can't get my head around (yet) is how much I'll drain the leisures by using an inverter when not on EHU and not on the move. As you can probably tell I have a slight problem with the electrical concepts of volts, amps, watts, ampere hours, kilowatt hours etc. I think I need a :idea: moment.


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

Install the inverter as close as possible to the batteries, use heavy cable and fuse the positive side.


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

The more things you can use 12v for charging the better, most cameras, phones laptops etc can easily be charged on the 12v system and make the most of it while driving.
If you change 12v to 240v then back down to the correct charging current you waste a lot of your capacity.
If you feel how hot an inverter gets you realise how much electricity you are using to create that heat.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Work on 90% efficiency for most modern inverters, so 600W output will equate to 665W input power, which at 12.5V average battery voltage will be 53amps.

220AH batteries being discharged at C/4 rate will return about 180AH so 3-1/2+ hours at full load.

Note that inverters have a quiescent current when they are turned on but not loaded, so always shut off after use.

Peter


----------



## Retiring (Jan 28, 2012)

JP said:


> The more things you can use 12v for charging the better, most cameras, phones laptops etc can easily be charged on the 12v system and make the most of it while driving.


Thanks. Yes, I realise that I should be able to do most of that stuff on 12V, not sure about the laptop but I'll investigate.
So possibly even a 300W inverter might be adequate. The e-bike batteries probably need recharging only every week or so, at least that's been the experience so far, going up hills on Dartmoor!
I gather the less spare capacity on an inverter the better, that they work best when under high load. I might wait & see if I really need one, I guess it depends how much EHU we can achieve.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We have a Waeco 550W unit which is not pure sine wave.

It runs anything that we cannot power from 12V, which isn't much these days.

We bought a 12V laptop charger, the phone already has a 12V charger, TV is 12V, cooker, water heater and fridge all have 12V controls but run on gas.

Fit a decent pair of solar panels and forget about it.

Peter


----------



## Retiring (Jan 28, 2012)

listerdiesel said:


> Work on 90% efficiency for most modern inverters, so 600W output will equate to 665W input power, which at 12.5V average battery voltage will be 53amps.
> 
> 220AH batteries being discharged at C/4 rate will return about 180AH so 3-1/2+ hours at full load.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the calculations Peter, I even understand most of it! 
The only bit I don't, is what the C/4 rate is & how you get to 180AH. No doubt I can do a bit of research though :wink:


----------



## Retiring (Jan 28, 2012)

listerdiesel said:


> Fit a decent pair of solar panels and forget about it.
> 
> Peter


Yes, I'm all in favour of that (with 4kW of PV on my house roof).

The vehicle came with one panel fitted but I haven't yet investigated its efficiency & output. Will get the steps out shortly & have a look.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

This is what I use for my laptop and netbook.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

747 said:


> This is what I use for my laptop and netbook.
> 
> http://www.maplin.co.uk/p/maplin-90w-universal-slim-laptop-power-supply-with-usb-charger-n07jc


Why oh powerful one ? why not use the one that came with it?


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Retiring said:


> Thanks for the calculations Peter, I even understand most of it!
> 
> The only bit I don't, is what the C/4 rate is & how you get to 180AH. No doubt I can do a bit of research though :wink:


C = Capacity
1/4 = roughly the rate of discharge at 53A out of 220AH

C/4 is the abbreviation for 1/4 of C

180AH is the expected returned capacity at that discharge rate. Most batteries are rated at the 20 hour rate, which would be 22A discharge current, but if you more than double that discharge rate the returned capacity is much less.

The higher the discharge rate the less capacity is available, which is why so many come a cropper on heavy discharge rate calculations.

Peter


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> 747 said:
> 
> 
> > This is what I use for my laptop and netbook.
> ...


Because I am a Wallie and put the wrong charger in my link (now removed).   

Note to self. Must try harder. :roll:

Anyway, pop along to Maplin and buy their 12 volt laptop/netbook adaptor.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

747 said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> > 747 said:
> ...


Oi you Twonk   the itme you loinked to says :-

Specifications:
Input Voltage:	AC 100 - 230V, 50Hz
Input Power Plug:	UK 3 Pin Mains Plug

Ah just read the rest, OK I'll let you off :lol: :lol:


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

I prefer laptop-specific chargers as you have less chance of frying the motherboard if you get a voltage selection wrong  

One of our Acer laptops has had to go into intensive care after a USB charger fried the motherboard connection.

Peter


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

listerdiesel said:


> I prefer laptop-specific chargers as you have less chance of frying the motherboard if you get a voltage selection wrong
> 
> One of our Acer laptops has had to go into intensive care after a USB charger fried the motherboard connection.
> 
> Peter


I'm confused a bit now, I thought it was you (Peter) who'd advised this maybe is was Cliffy over yonder

Ebay link

Peter you have a PM, or will in a mo


----------



## Retiring (Jan 28, 2012)

Confused? Yeah, go on then, I'll join in.

I think what I'll need is something like this
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Toshiba-Satellite-C55-A-1N1-Compatible-Adapter/dp/B00IGWYMQC. 
Not something off a 240V input.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Just be careful before you buy.

Look and see if a genuine Toshiba car adaptor is available first. If not, then look around.

There are thousands of 'compatible' chargers for everything out there, some good, some not so good.

Peter


----------



## Retiring (Jan 28, 2012)

Hmm. Toshiba don't supply one (I called them & spoke to a knowledgeable human!)
Who do you trust in this game? 
http://www.power4laptops.co.uk/p/to...+power+dc+adapter+car+charger+162043#warranty
If it says on the website "_Unlike many other online sellers, our Laptop Chargers have passed an Independent 9 point Electrical Safety Assessment within the UK and and have full CE certification._" and has a 1 year warranty, how much more can you expect?

The worst that can happen is that the thing explodes & blows up the laptop & the motorhome & kills us. I'll go with that. :roll:


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

That pictures is the same one on hundreds of similar items, but if it meets the criteria then go for it.

I can't determine by a visual inspection on a website if something is good or bad, you have to take that risk.

Peter


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Do you mean the Toshiba one or my link Peter


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

All   

Peter


----------

